# Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%



## Hurric4ne (9. August 2017)

*Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

Hallo Community,

seit Gestern habe ich das seltsame Phänomen, dass mein CPU-Kühler auf max läuft. Wann genau es gestern aufgetreten ist, kann ich nicht sagen (war zumindest nicht beim Start).
Heute allerdings hat es angefangen, als mein Bildschirme aus den wieder angegangen sind (werden nach 5min idle ausgeschaltet, *kein* Standby).
Kann natürlich zufall sein. CPU ist auf 35°C im idle, kann also was nicht stimmen.

Gestern hat sich das Problem plötzlich beim Spielen aufgelöst und der Lüfter ist in normalzustand gewechselt. Heute läuft er weiterhin auf Volldampf.

Was ich schon getestet hab:
- PC neustart / PC komplett aus acu Mehrfachsteckdose) und wieder ein
- BIOS Einstellungen sind alle normal Lüfter wird auch erkannt, allerdings ändert es nichts wenn ich Lüfter z.B von Standart auf Silent-Mode wechsle
- Dreck ist auch nicht dran, hab auch mal den Lüfter aus und eingesteckt, auch nichts.

Mein System (zumindest das wichtigste):
-MB: ASUS H7-Pro
-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 4
-CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3
-GPU: Gigabyte 1080ti Aorus

Wenn ich das so sehe vermute ich auf einen defekten  Kühler oder (schlimmer) defektes MoBo

*Update:* falls es Leute gibt die mit dem selben Problem auf diesen Thread stoßen. Ein CMOS-Reset hat das Problem anscheinend behoben.
Ob das nun Zufall war bzw. anhält oder nur eine Aufschiebung des Problems ist kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber das Problem ist seit ca. 5 Tagen nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Da der Lüfter (bzw. die Steuerung) immer wieder versucht hat runterzudrehen, vermute ich wirklich das Mainboard.

*Update 28.08.:* da heute das Problem erneut aufgetreten ist, war der CMOS-Reset wohl nur ein Glückstreffer (hat auch nicht nochmal geklappt). An der CMOS-Spannung liegt es auch nicht, mit einer neuen macht es den gleichen Blödsinn. Muss wohl doch getauscht werden.


----------



## HGHarti (9. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

Hatte sowas vor einiger Zeit auch gehabt,da gab es hier auch ein Thema im Forum,hatte glaube ich was mit Windows 10 zu tun.

Ich habe Windows neu Installiert und alles lief wieder rund.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

Das BIOS/UEFI ist aber aktuell?


----------



## KnSN (10. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

@HGHarti 

Es ist eine Fehlfunktion des Low-Pin Count Input/Output Interface.


----------



## Adi1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*



KnSN schrieb:


> @HGHarti
> 
> Es ist eine Fehlfunktion des Low-Pin Count Input/Output Interface.



 Hier sind auch noch einige ältere verdiente Helfer unterwegs,

worum geht es denn jetzt?


----------



## KnSN (10. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

Um die Einheit, welche die Sensoren verwaltet, diese allesamt in der Kohärenz stehen, dazu zählen die Lüfter, welche das namentlich abgekürzte LPCIO steuert.


----------



## Hurric4ne (10. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

UPDATE: Als ich den PC heute hochgefahren hab war nichts (bzw. bis jetzt ist nichts), kann also tatsächlich mit dem "Bildschirm aus" zu tun haben. Das habe ich nämlich nun abgeschaltet.
@KnSN Also  hat doch das MoBo was? hmm, naja solange ich es umgehen kann wird kein neues gekauft. 

Ich behalte das mal im Auge, danke schonmal.


----------



## KnSN (10. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

Das adapative Signal von der Grafikkarte an den Monitor hat mit der Lüftersteuerung nichts zu tun, aber der Ruhezustand kann auf die Kernelmodus- und Benutzermodustreiber ein negativen Einfluss nehmen; es ist sogar häufig der Fall, dass die PCs fehlerhaft aus diesem Zustand erwachen oder in diesen hinein. Der Standby ist inaktiv, wie Du beschreibst, lediglich dem Monitor wird das Signal entzogen. Es wird ein Zufall gewesen sein, dass es gerade da passiert ist. Andernfalls war die Temperatur des Prozessors zu hoch. Dieses Vorgehen ist nicht unüblich, denn Windows synchronisiert und sichert die Einstellungen während an dem Computer über einen bestimmten Zeitraum keine Benutzereingabe erfolgt: Ein Host-Prozess von Windows 10 heizt den Intel Core i7-6700K meines Rechners gerne mal auf, unterdessen über 5 Minuten lang keine Interaktivität durch den Benutzer erfolgt. Eventuell ist es nur DAS! Wenn es ein Fehler seitens dem LPCIO ist, dann wirkt sich das Problem bis zur Abschaltung des PCs aus - Es schwindet nicht von selbst. Des Weiteren zeigen sich Sensoren fehlerhaft, falsche oder keine Messwerte. Die Fehler des LPCIO werden verursacht durch zu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit, daher drehen die Thermal Controls zur Sommerzeit gerne mal am Rad, was zugleich mit einem langfristigen Folgeschaden verbunden ist, andernfalls ist die Ursache, dass zu viele und oder zu leistungsstarke Lüfter an vereinzelten Insulation Displacement Connectors zerren (Der Anschlusstyp für die Lüfter.), diese, auch wenn es mehrere sind, trotz eigenständigem Transistor über das Interface gekoppelt sind und so in der Korrelation stehen und auf langfristig einen Folgeschaden davon tragen können, bis hin zum Ausfall der Regelung.


----------



## Hurric4ne (23. August 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht "plötzlich"  auf 100%*

*Update* falls es Leute gibt die mit dem selben Problem auf diesen Thread stoßen. Ein CMOS-Reset hat das Problem anscheinend behoben.
Ob das nun Zufall war bzw. anhält oder nur eine Aufschiebung des Problems ist kann ich nicht genau sagen. Da der Lüfter (bzw. die Steuerung) immer wieder versucht hat runterzudrehen, vermute ich wirklich das Mainboard.


----------

